

Ask HN: Is it safe to perform credit card payments over TOR? - nebula

Curious to know if it is safe to use credit card payments on e-commerce websites while connecting through TOr.Is it possible for the transactions to get flagged if the payment gateway detects them to be coming through Tor?
Is there anything else that I need to worry about?
======
mattkrea
It sort of defeats the purpose does it not? You're using an anonymity service
but a card that is tied to you, I assume?

Edit: But to answer your question it is entirely up to the service provider
whether or not they will flag the Tor connection and block you. Personally, I
wouldn't even log into any internet accounts I've created outside of Tor while
using it.

~~~
nebula
The reason I am using Tor in this case is not for anonymity. I am using it to
circumvent IP filtering by the said website.

~~~
mattkrea
You _should_ be fine then unless the provider has also blocked the exit
node(s) you happen to hit.

